# ATI and Me.  The stuggle of the week.

## flayedchild

I have Gentoo and Gnome working.  All this in less then a week!  Score 2 for me.  Now I am looking to get the ATI drivers up and working.  I have a Dell XPS Laptop with a radeon Mobility 9800.  I had Fedora Core 3 on this machine before and I was able to get the 3d acceleration working, So I assume that the same will be true with Gentroo.  I have searched around and I have tried all the methods I came across.  I emeerged the ATI drivers and all that jazz.  Here is my xorg.conf file, I think the founts section is messed up, but besides that I am not sure what to do.  When I boot into Gnome, and I run fglrxinfo it tells me I am using the mesa drivers still.  Any ideas?  ....we must hurry, as I cannot go this long with out WoW... and that WinXP partition is looking nice....Thanks yall.  

```

# File: xorg.conf

# **********************************************************************

#

# DRI Section

#

# **********************************************************************

Section "DRI"

   # Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

   Mode         0666

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

#

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

#

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

   # RgbPath is the location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the 

   # file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

   # no need to change the default.

   # Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (they are concatenated together)

   # By default, Red Hat 6.0 and later now use a font server independent of

   # the X server to render fonts.

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   FontPath     "/usr/fonts/share/local"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

#

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

#

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"         # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "type1"       # Type 1 Fonts

   Load  "freetype"    # Freetype Fonts

   Load  "record"

   Load  "fbdevhw"

   Load  "glx"         # OpenGL

   Load  "bitmap"      # Bitmap Fonts

   Load  "ddc"         # Screen capabilities scanning

   Load  "int10"

   Load  "speedo"

   Load  "vbe"

   Load  "xtt"

   Load  "v4l"         # Video 4 Linux

   Load  "dri"         # Direct Rendering Interface

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

#

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

#

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbModel"  "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

#

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

#

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "USB Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol"     "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option       "Device"       "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "Buttons"      "7"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

#

# Monitor section

#

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Dell WUXGA LCD Panel"

   DisplaySize  330 210

   HorizSync    31.5 - 90.0

   VertRefresh  60.0 - 60.0

   # vfreq 59.969Hz, hfreq 74.061kHz

#   ModeLine     "1920x1200" 161.8 1920 2020 2052 2184 1200 1202 1208 1235 -hsync -vsync

   Option        "dpms"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

#

# Graphics device section

#

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

   # ### generic DRI settings ###

#   Option       "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps" # correct a problem with Xv and the ATI driver

   # === disable PnP Monitor  ===

#   Option                              "NoDDC"

   # === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

   # Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

   #       will be disabled automatically

        # vendor=1002, device=4e50

   Identifier  "ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 Pro"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option       "no_accel" "no"

   Option       "no_dri" "no"

   # === misc DRI settings ===

   Option       "mtrr" "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

   # ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

   # === Screen Management ===

   Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000100" 

   Option       "MonitorLayout" "LVDS, AUTO"

   Option       "IgnoreEDID" "off"

   Option       "HSync2" "unspecified"

   Option       "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

   Option       "ScreenOverlap" "0"

   # === TV-out Management ===

   Option       "NoTV" "yes"

   Option       "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

   Option       "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

   Option       "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

   Option       "TVHPosAdj" "0"

   Option       "TVVPosAdj" "0"

   Option       "TVHStartAdj" "0"

   Option       "TVColorAdj" "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x06419064"

   Option       "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

   # === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

   Option       "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

   # === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

   Option       "VideoOverlay" "on"

   # === OpenGL Overlay ===

   Option       "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

   # === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

   Option       "CenterMode" "off"

   # === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

   Option       "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

   # === QBS Management ===

   Option       "Stereo" "off"

   Option       "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

   # === FSAA Management ===

   Option       "FSAAEnable" "no"

   Option       "FSAAScale" "1"

   Option       "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

   Option       "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

   Option       "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

   # === Misc Options ===

   Option       "UseFastTLS" "0"

   Option       "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

   Option       "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

   Option       "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

#

# Screen sections

#

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 Pro"

   Monitor    "Dell WUXGA LCD Panel"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

#      Virtual   1920 1200

      Modes    "1920x1200" "1600x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      Viewport  0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

#

# ServerLayout sections

#

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Server Layout"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "USB Mouse" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

----------

## slugworth

Try out this guide, it worked great for my 9800 pro... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-301437-highlight-.html. Also yea, your xorg.conf doesnt look like mine, especially at the font part. Plus, things arent right anyway... 

```
 Device     "ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 Pro" 
```

You say you have a 9800.... Try that guide first... Also while your at it, try geting anti-alliasing fonts while your at it with this good guide at wiki.gentoo.org: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xorg_and_Fonts

Hope this helps...

----------

## flayedchild

Sorry it took me so long to get back , but a 15 page reaserch paper on IDS's will do that.  I made the chang to a Radeon 9800... and I got the right fonts put on my machine and added to the xorg.conf.  It is still using the wrong drivers.  Here is what I get with fglrxinfo:

```
flayedchild@tux bin $ fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

```

Here is my xorg log... I dont really understand it, but maybe I can get some help.  Thanks again yall.

***EDIT***

I think the problem is coming from here in the log:

```

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* * 

```

I am not sure how to check if I have said module installed or if it is good.

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sat Apr 23 06:57:55 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686

Build Date: 26 April 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Apr 27 20:00:51 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Dell WUXGA LCD Panel"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 Pro"

(**) |-->Input Device "USB Mouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/Type1,/usr/share/fonts/TTF,/usr/share/fonts/freefont,

/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts,/usr/share/fonts/terminus,/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,/usr/share/fonts/unifont,

/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2570 card 1028,017c rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2571 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24d2 card 1028,017c rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24d4 card 1028,017c rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24d7 card 1028,017c rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,24de card 1028,017c rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24dd card 1028,017c rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24db card 1028,017c rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24d5 card 1028,017c rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24d6 card 14e4,4d64 rev 02 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4a4e card 1028,5106 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 14e4,165d card 1028,865d rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 104c,ac44 card 4000,0000 rev 02 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:01:1: chip 104c,8029 card 1028,017c rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfa000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:1:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x4a4e) rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/28, 0xfcff0000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8, BIOS @ 0x80000000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf0000000 from 0xf7ffffff to 0xefffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfafe8000 - 0xfafebfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfafef800 - 0xfafeffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfaff0000 - 0xfaffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf8fff400 - 0xf8fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf8fff800 - 0xf8fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x800003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf8fffc00 - 0xf8ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000dc40 - 0x0000dc7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfafe8000 - 0xfafebfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfafef800 - 0xfafeffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfaff0000 - 0xfaffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf8fff400 - 0xf8fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf8fff800 - 0xf8fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x800003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf8fffc00 - 0xf8ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000dc40 - 0x0000dc7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfafe8000 - 0xfafebfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfafef800 - 0xfafeffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfaff0000 - 0xfaffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf8fff400 - 0xf8fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf8fff800 - 0xf8fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x800003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf8fffc00 - 0xf8ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000dc40 - 0x0000dc7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.a

(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.0.2

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module speedo

(II) UnloadModule: "speedo"

(EE) Failed to load module "speedo" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "xtt"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module xtt

(II) UnloadModule: "xtt"

(EE) Failed to load module "xtt" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "v4l"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/linux/v4l_drv.o

(II) Module v4l: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.0.1

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 8.8.25

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

   FireGL - (RV250 4964), FireGL - (RV250 4965),

   RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

   MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY FireGL - (M9 4C65),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66), RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67),

   RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960), RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961),

   RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63), FireGL 8800 (R200 5148),

   RADEON 8500 (R200 514C), RADEON 9100 (R200 514D),

   RADEON - (R200 5154), RADEON - (R200 5155),

   RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242), RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150),

   RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151), RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

   RADEON - (R300 4145), RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146),

   FireGL Z1 (R300 4147), RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44),

   RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45), RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46),

   FireGL X1 (R300 4E47), RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148),

   FireGL - (R350 414B), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

   FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), FireGL - (RV350 4155), FireGL - (RV350 4156),

   FireGL - (RV350 4157), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

   RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

   FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

   MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

   RADEON - (RV370 5B61), RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62),

   RADEON - (RV370 5B63), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

   FireGL - (RV370 5B66), FireGL - (RV370 5B67),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY RADEON - (M22 5461),

   MOBILITY RADEON - (M22 5462), MOBILITY RADEON - (M22 5463),

   MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464), MOBILITY FireGL - (M22 5465),

   MOBILITY FireGL - (M22 5466), MOBILITY FireGL - (M22 5467),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), RADEON - (RV380 3E51),

   RADEON - (RV380 3E52), RADEON - (RV380 3E53),

   FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54), FireGL - (RV380 3E55),

   FireGL - (RV380 3E56), FireGL - (RV380 3E57),

   MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON - (M24 3151),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152), MOBILITY RADEON - (M24 3153),

   MOBILITY FireGL V3200* (M24 3154), MOBILITY FireGL -* (M24 3155),

   MOBILITY FireGL -* (M24 3156), MOBILITY FireGL -* (M24 3157),

   RADEON X800 (R420 4A48), RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49),

   RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A), RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B),

   RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C), FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

   RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

   FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

   FireGL -* (R423 5552), MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48),

   MOBILITY FireGL V5100* (M28 5D49), RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A),

   RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B), RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C),

   RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F),

   RADEON - (RV410 5E52), RADEON - (RV410 5E53), RADEON - (RV410 5E55),

   RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

   RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfafe8000 - 0xfafebfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfafef800 - 0xfafeffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfaff0000 - 0xfaffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf8fff400 - 0xf8fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf8fff800 - 0xf8fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x800003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf8fffc00 - 0xf8ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000dc40 - 0x0000dc7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x820f958

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfafe8000 - 0xfafebfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfafef800 - 0xfafeffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfaff0000 - 0xfaffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf8fff400 - 0xf8fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf8fff800 - 0xf8fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x800003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf8fffc00 - 0xf8ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000dc40 - 0x0000dc7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [35] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [36] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x06419064"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000100"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "LVDS, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E)" (Chipset = 0x4a4e)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1028, PciSubDevice = 0x5106)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party grafics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xe0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfcff0000

(--) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x80000000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x01

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

   Monitor1--Type LVDS, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): 

(WW) fglrx(0): Only single display is connected, DesktopOption will be ignored

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(II) fglrx(0): Panel ID string: W3866154U1

            

(II) fglrx(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1920x1200

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=6 min=20000 max=35000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1920x1200

(II) fglrx(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1600x1200

(II) fglrx(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1400x1050

(II) fglrx(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1280x1024

(II) fglrx(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1280x960

(II) fglrx(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1024x768

(II) fglrx(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 800x600

(II) fglrx(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 640x480

(II) fglrx(0): Total 8 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1920x1200 (pitch 1920)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1920x1200": 161.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.1 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1920x1200"  161.75  1920 2016 2048 2184  1200 1202 1208 1235

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1600x1200": 161.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.1 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1600x1200"  161.75  1600 2016 2048 2184  1200 1202 1208 1235

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1400x1050": 161.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.1 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1400x1050"  161.75  1400 2016 2048 2184  1050 1202 1208 1235

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 161.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.1 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  161.75  1280 2016 2048 2184  1024 1202 1208 1235

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x960": 161.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.1 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x960"  161.75  1280 2016 2048 2184  960 1202 1208 1235

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 161.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.1 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"  161.75  1024 2016 2048 2184  768 1202 1208 1235

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 161.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.1 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"  161.75  800 2016 2048 2184  600 1202 1208 1235

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 161.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 74.1 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"  161.75  640 2016 2048 2184  480 1202 1208 1235

(**) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (330, 210) mm

(**) fglrx(0): DPI set to (147, 145)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 8.8.25

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000d3f

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: yes

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfafe8000 - 0xfafebfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfafef800 - 0xfafeffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfaff0000 - 0xfaffffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf8fff400 - 0xf8fff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf8fff800 - 0xf8fff9ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x800003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xf8fffc00 - 0xf8ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0x80000000 - 0x8001ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfcff0000 - 0xfcffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d080 - 0x0000d0ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000dc40 - 0x0000dc7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000bfa0 - 0x0000bfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000bf20 - 0x0000bf3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000bf40 - 0x0000bf5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000bf60 - 0x0000bf7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000bf80 - 0x0000bf9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [38] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [39] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xe0acb000 (size=0x07535000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(WW) fglrx(0): could not detect XFree86 version (query_status=-3)

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xe0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1920,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1920,1200) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1200)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1920 x 6988

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) USB Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) USB Mouse: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) USB Mouse: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "7"

(==) USB Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

(**) USB Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 6 and 7

(**) USB Mouse: Buttons: 7

(**) USB Mouse: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

(**) Keyboard: XkbLayout: "fr"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) USB Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Warning: font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".pcf.Z" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".pcf.gz" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".snf" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".snf.Z" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".snf.gz" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".bdf" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".bdf.Z" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".bdf.gz" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".pmf" already registered at priority 0

```

----------

## slugworth

is it doing this even after going  through the guide i posted above?

----------

## flayedchild

yeap.  Tried the link and followed as best as I could... I am not using and AMD64 so it was a bit different but it doesnt seem to matter.

----------

## flayedchild

I ran dmesg and got the following, and it appears I need to remove a module first?  perhaps?

```
cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.

bcm5700: eth0 NIC Link is UP, 100 Mbps half duplex

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERM ANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 803 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[fglrx:firegl_stub_register] *ERROR* Unable to the open some already present DRM  kernel module!

fglrx: Unknown parameter `/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6'

```

----------

## Wedge_

It probably means you have the "radeon" DRM driver enabled, which isn't able to be loaded at the same time as the fglrx driver. In your kernel config, disable the "Device drivers -> Character devices -> Direct Rendering Manager" setting, then recompile and reboot. You should now be able to load the fglrx module. If you still aren't getting 3D acceleration, try changing the "UseInternalAGPGART" option in your xorg.conf from "yes" to "no", which will tell the driver to try the kernels AGP support instead of using it's own (you will need to have the correct kernel AGP modules loaded beforehand for this to work properly).

----------

## flayedchild

Thanks wedge...

TO be the super n00b that I am,  I am gonna ask a silly question... how do I recompile my kernel with those options enabled?

-Nick the noob.

----------

## digitalexpl0it

I ahd the same problem recompileing the kernel and adding the following that was mention above works

type this as root

if you do not have genkernel do this "emerge genkernel"

"genkernel --udev --menuconfig all"

----------

## jec0s

tisk tisk tisk...  never run gentoo if your not going to read the handbook..

how did you set gentoo up if you dont know how to compile the kernel?

read...  

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

----------

## flayedchild

I did read the Hand book, I guess I misunderstood the process of recompiling, I didnt realize that the make menuconfig was something you could do after the install, thats all.  I will try that out when I get home tonight  :Smile:   THanks for the help guys.

-Nick

----------

## flayedchild

I get the following:

```

 flayedchild # genkernel --udev --menuconfig all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.1.5

* Compiling Linux Kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 for x86...

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda5,

       or too many mounted file systems

* WARNING: Failed to mount /boot!

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

* config: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

*         Previous config backed up to .config.bak

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

* config: >> Invoking menuconfig...

```

I figured I should resolve this first.  Any ideas?  I trired 'mke2fs /dev/hda5' but i still get the smae error.

----------

